# 491 Visa Processing



## kowshikp5 (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi All,

My visa application status is struck in Further Assessment from over a year. I made the payment for visa in Feb 2020. So my question is, are they processing the visa applications and providing visa grants? Also is there a communication channel to Home Affairs ? Has anyone tried it?

Any information on this regard is really helpful. Thanks ,

Kowshik


----------

